# GTR - Rattling Bell Housing



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings,

Just recently put my beast in at the local HPC for a service, I did mention that there was a slight rattling sound, suspected a loose exhaust but they stated all GTR's sound like a bag of spanners, but without another GTR I took their word. Upon collecting the beast she sounded and drove much better, asked what they did and replied the Bell Housing was adjusted. They just stated replacing one would be thousands if rattling came back, interested to know if any member has had similar experience, I did read on an american forum posting they could be a warranty item, any ideas would be welcomed


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

You can't make this stuff up ...NHPC's adjusting the bell housing

Protegimus


----------



## chips123 (May 7, 2010)

I've only had my GTR for about 2 months now and I think mine has this rattle, I just put it down to exhaust/heat shield. But I've heard about this bell housing problem, I am going to take it to SVM soon so hopefully they can check it over.
It only seems to be when it's cold, when warm it seems to quiet down


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Spicy mate, I could be wrong fella but as far as I'm aware you can't 'adjust' the bell housing!! 

Yes they rattle and yes many have needed replacing. In fact some that have been replaced have even gone again within a short period of time as the part is poorly designed. Plus the part is covered under warranty so if it needs doing and is outside of Nissans torrence levels with regards to how much movement it has, it should be replaced. Loads on here have been done :thumbsup:

Mines got pretty bad (22k miles) but shes outside of warranty. I'm off to Sly's later this week for a proper fix thanks to Litchfield who make a far better part. 

Happy to be corrected by a more knowledgeable member


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

chips123 said:


> I've only had my GTR for about 2 months now and I think mine has this rattle, I just put it down to exhaust/heat shield. But I've heard about this bell housing problem, I am going to take it to SVM soon so hopefully they can check it over.
> It only seems to be when it's cold, when warm it seems to quiet down


Mine's the opposite lol, gets louder once warm. This time last year it only had 1-2mm of play. When I checked it last month it's gone too 4-5mm so time to change.

Op, forgot to say SVM also do a revised part if needed mate.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Protegimus said:


> You can't make this stuff up ...NHPC's adjusting the bell housing
> 
> Protegimus


+1.....what a lot of tosh....borders on criminal what some of these experts (clearly i mean to$$ers) will say to customers.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Just a quick question whilst on the topic of bell housings. Does a rattly bell housing with play cause any problems other than being annoying?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jags said:


> Just a quick question whilst on the topic of bell housings. Does a rattly bell housing with play cause any problems other than being annoying?


Ultimately it will wear out and fail i suppose but long before that ever happens it will sound like you are driving a £500 20 year old oil burner!


----------



## chips123 (May 7, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Mine's the opposite lol, gets louder once warm. This time last year it only had 1-2mm of play. When I checked it last month it's gone too 4-5mm so time to change.
> 
> Op, forgot to say SVM also do a revised part if needed mate.


Thanks for your help, I'm going to let SVM look at it and get it sorted


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Ultimately it will wear out and fail i suppose but long before that ever happens it will sound like you are driving a £500 20 year old oil burner!


Exactly same sound as an older generation GTR with a multi plate clutch then :chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Mine has now done 31000 miles and it still seems fine. Cant believe my luck.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha,

Appreciate some of your humorous comments, on the aspect of replacement, any ideas of cost ?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Take it to Litchfield and get their uprated version.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Think Litchfields is about £750 installed


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

The garage at Silverstone yesterday was filled with the standard rattly bellhousing noise to some extent or another on nearly everyone's car - even those with replaced "MY12" units. Saucy is right it is a warranty item and it seems very random when / if they go beyond an acceptable limit - lot's of threads on here and on gtrlife about it. Outside of warranty unfortunately it's a circa £750 tax on the car I'm afraid, but the aftermarket ones seem to be properly engineered and I don't think anyone's posted any issues with them subsequent to fitting.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Op mate, here's a decent link to help you out ; )

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/168961-litchfield-bell-housing-replacement-service.html


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

has anyone had one fail on here?


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Lots had them replaced but not sure how many have actually failed.

Mine is in Nissan Cardiff on Monday now (replacement wheels have just come in). Asked them to check the bell housing at the same time.


----------



## Ian Godney (Jun 23, 2004)

Had my car on the ramp yesterday and checked the bellhousing again as its making hell of a racket now and there is quite a lot of play in it now , there was none when I had it , so will have to get it booked into Cardiff for them to check and hopefully replace it
If not i'll go the Litchfield route


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I got mine replaced by the Litchfield one and it still rattles quite a bit.. However i believe that the reconsidered design of the Litchfield bellhousing does not allow it to erode the bearings to the point which would cause it to fail.. Stock one's are still prone to eventual failure, although i have not heard of anyone that has had their bellhousing fail..


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Someone posted a video didnt they, any links?

dont worry, youtube is my friend in this case


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've only ever herd of one reported failure, from a standard bellhousing. In my opinion and it's just an opinion, its not something to worry about too much until it starts getting either very annoying (the sound) or there becomes too much play in it. 

Get it checked each service make a note of the play in it and then replace when it starts to get too much, with a litchfield fix or equivalent. Its not a rolls royce, its a noisy car with lots of whirrings and clunkings.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

I appreciate all the comments fellow members, I suppose it has a unique sound only to the GTR


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Seems the topic of Bell Housing has re-emerged, after the service I decided to contact Warranty Direct and thought lets get Nissan to call them, so they did and to my surprise they said they would cover it, as I have a MY09 I'm hoping in the year 2013 the replacement will be adequate, will keep you posted


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Running the gauntlet of the NHPC eh?
The bell housing will be fixed, and it will be returned to you with 7 things that used to be okay. :chuckle:

Mine is, apparently, in need of replacement. I'm quite deaf.
When I finally start to hear and feel it, it's going to Litchfield's. 

Nissan can sod off. If I ever have enough money, I'll buy every single NHPC, and liquidate them. Night night. :chuckle:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, yes Litchfields is a preferred option, however if its covered by the extended warranty its a no brainer, however I did mention that there were concerns about the Nissan replacements causing the same issues, and the HPC centre assured me the new bell housing would be ok, will let you know and interesting under Litchfields warranty if the bell housing would be covered


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Its becoming a nightmare Warranty Direct now want HPC to provide proof of fault/failure, by taking video and photo's, then if the claim is rejected I'm left with the labour bill, lessons learnt big time.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Nissan replaced mine and after 4 months it was rattling like hell again. Wouldn't have bothered with them

Car was in with Litchfields for tuning and to get Litchfields warranty. Iain said they would cover car+mods but not the bellhousing. If I wanted to go for the Litchfield bellhousing he would cover everything


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Absolutely right. Iain backs his work to the hilt. We don't expect him to warranty a Nissan part which is clearly not up to the job. The litchfield bell housing solution is a known quantity, because Litchfield test what they design. It costs what it costs, because that's what it costs. Nissan have a target budget and it also needs to be easily mass produced. 

I'll get off my soap box now. :chuckle:

If your extended warranty is with Warranty Direct, go to Litchfield's and bill WD.
If they insist on playing silly buggers, give Quentin Wilson a call. He advertised them, didn't he? That's what put me off, anyways :chuckle:

Good luck


----------

